# Dr. David Jeremiah's Series on Daniel



## mercyminister (Apr 1, 2013)

David Jeremiah started a new series on Daniel last week (25 March) and it will run through the end of June. Four messages as of today (1 Apr). So far, so good. I think he will develop this series of messages into one of his best.

Check out the messages so far... DavidJeremiah.org - Radio


James


----------



## reformedminister (Apr 2, 2013)

I like Dr. Jeremiah but FYI he holds to a tight pre trib dispensationalism. This will affect greatly how he teaches in Daniel.


----------



## SolaSaint (Apr 2, 2013)

I like him to, but wasn't he on TBN singing praises of their programs and preachers? I really cannot understand any serious Pastor being seen on TBN, unless he was there to rebuke them or debate them. in my opinion


----------



## Gforce9 (Apr 2, 2013)

I would agree with Rev. Eppard. Dr. Jeremiah is a respectable man of faith; he has faced much and yet trusts God...this is good. His Dispensational theology is inescapable, however. His understanding and teaching of Daniel and Sinclair Ferguson's exposition of Daniel would be very different........


----------

